# Mexican Cartels Building Mad Max-like Vehicles



## Boon (Jun 7, 2011)

Link includes a video.  It really does look like something from the movie.

http://www.mcclatchydc.com/2011/06/06/115327/mexican-drug-gangs-building-own.html


----------



## DasBoot (Jun 7, 2011)

How do you say "WE GO IN WE KILL!" in Spanish?

That'd be awesome if they weren't owned by crazy ass narco terrorists


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 7, 2011)

Were those dudes wearing an ACU pattern? LOL.


----------



## Manolito (Jun 7, 2011)

Vamos a matar We go in to kill rough translation.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jun 7, 2011)

Guess the Federales need to start advertising for one brave man with a cattle dog, sawn off shotty and an XB GT Falcon.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jun 7, 2011)

Saw this on Drudge... nice rig except if he hits ANYTHING on the front right or left, the bumper will cut and pin his front wheels  quick like...


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 7, 2011)

Flashbacks of Iraq, 2004.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 7, 2011)

Fucked up thing is that the Mexican army isn't allowed to use light anti-armor weapons.


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 7, 2011)

Mexico has an Army?  Who knew?? :confused:


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jun 7, 2011)

Chopstick said:


> Mexico has an Army? Who knew?? :confused:



Yeah, the Los Zetas.


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 7, 2011)

Mac_NZ said:


> Yeah, the Los Zetas.


We have a winnah!


----------



## Servimus (Jun 7, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> Fucked up thing is that the Mexican army isn't allowed to use light anti-armor weapons.


Why's that?


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 7, 2011)

Servimus said:


> Why's that?



I don't know, they just aren't. Mexico does have a very capable military. And very good SOF. Are they implemented correctly? No. That is not their militarys fault, it is the fault of their corrupt ass politicians.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 7, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> Flashbacks of Iraq, 2004.



Yeah, I had the same thoughts when I first looked at the video.


----------



## Turtle (Jun 10, 2011)

Thats some crazy ass shit there


----------

